# Is three fluffs



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

a lot more work? How does it change the family dynamics between the fluffs. I seriously want one more...just one but I'm afraid it will disrupt the perfect simple life the three of us have. I'm thinking about another female.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have three now, but Ru is really, really old. I am trying to resist getting another when Ru is gone. Yes, two is a lot easier. I would also worry about a female coming into the princess's territory. It might be just fine. 

Many people have three or more and manage just fine. Just think about how much time you will spend brushing everyday. It is a lot easier if they are not in full coat, but that means three haircuts every six weeks or so.

That's just my 1cents worth.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have 4 Malts, none are in coat (Yay!). I don't think there's a big difference between 2 & 3. Maybe 2 & 4, but 2 & 3, I mean, what's one more?!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

IMHO, three is a big jump up from 2, but if you have the time and a house or condo with a good yard, not apt. (walking is waaay harder with three), it's something to consider. I don't blame you for wanting another girl. Our family's dogs are all girls, all 6 of them


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I have three now, but Ru is really, really old. I am trying to resist getting another when Ru is gone. Yes, two is a lot easier. I would also worry about a female coming into the princess's territory. It might be just fine.
> 
> Many people have three or more and manage just fine. Just think about how much time you will spend brushing everyday. It is a lot easier if they are not in full coat, but that means three haircuts every six weeks or so.
> 
> That's just my 1cents worth.


Thanks...I appreciate your thoughts. I do worry about three females together and hoping that wouldn't be a problem considering it was pretty touchy the first month here. A lot of that had to do with Lacie not feeling well but all is really good now.
The time grooming...that's another issue...I barely make it to work on time and I get up at 5 a.m to walk, feed, groom and get myself ready. I was always a half hour early for work before the two I have now.
On the flip side of that, food, shampoo ect I do trade for hair services so it's nothing out of pocket but time.
I'm done paying my daughters college off~no loans there for her so I can afford the grooming, insurance and anything else that might arise.
I guess my biggest concern is 3 females not getting along, and will 3 turn my days into just grooming, walking and babysitting them because one might be fighting with the other, ect. and that will be my life and nothing else because of the time needed for them. Two is really easy..I have to say :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I have 4 Malts, none are in coat (Yay!). I don't think there's a big difference between 2 & 3. Maybe 2 & 4, but 2 & 3, I mean, what's one more?!


Lol...Marti...your no help! That's what I've been telling myself


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I have three - it was an adjustment, for sure. Three hair cuts, three vet bills - but I don't regret it. Each of them have such distinct, different personalities even though they had the same mother and father. Lou is my protector, Nola my princess lapdog and Dallas my comedian! There was and still is a little contention between the girls but it's not bad, and mostly just playing. Nola still claims top spot and if you don't believe it, just ask her!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> IMHO, three is a big jump up from 2, but if you have the time and a house or condo with a good yard, not apt. (walking is waaay harder with three), it's something to consider. I don't blame you for wanting another girl. Our family's dogs are all girls, all 6 of them


It does take more coordination on my part to walk three - especially when they all decide to go in different directions at the same time! Lol


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> IMHO, three is a big jump up from 2, but if you have the time and a house or condo with a good yard, not apt. (walking is waaay harder with three), it's something to consider. I don't blame you for wanting another girl. Our family's dogs are all girls, all 6 of them


Wait...you have 6 now? Holy smokes...I could never! 
Yes..I have a house, fenced in the yard, great quiet neighborhood and I'm by myself so my girls company is great. My daughter just got a great job nursing and will be living an hour away so my house is quiet..too quiet with just the 2 fluffs. I thought I would liven things up abit but...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lou's Mom said:


> I have three - it was an adjustment, for sure. Three hair cuts, three vet bills - but I don't regret it. Each of them have such distinct, different personalities even though they had the same mother and father. Lou is my protector, Nola my princess lapdog and Dallas my comedian! There was and still is a little contention between the girls but it's not bad, and mostly just playing. Nola still claims top spot and if you don't believe it, just ask her!!


Well...do you feel as though you wake up and your day flies by and all you've done is fed, groomed, walk and played with them only to start over again....
I feel like I'm their constant entertainment all day long which I don't mind but three whining to play with me might suck me dry:blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have four and work from home. It's all about a routine. I've got the routine down like clockwork. The fluffs know what to expect every morning, afternoon and evening. That's just how I am with everything . I love having 4, wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> Well...do you feel as though you wake up and your day flies by and all you've done is fed, groomed, walk and played with them only to start over again....
> I feel like I'm their constant entertainment all day long which I don't mind but three whining to play with me might suck me dry:blush:


Well I have more time now that I'm not working, but it wasn't much different, they get in a routine and they adapt. We would go out first thing, then eat, play while I got ready, then I would load up the treat balls with a little food and a few treats - give them a cookie and leave for work. When I got home we went out, then eat and go for a walk once I finished cooking or cleaning up we would play then settle in for brushing and snuggles. Since we moved up here we adjusted the walks to the morning before it gets hot but everything else is pretty much the same. They follow me around and get to go out more often but the routine is pretty much the same.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Wait...you have 6 now? Holy smokes...I could never!


No, LOL, I just have Zooey, but I am living at home to help my family because my mom has stage 4 ovarian cancer. She and my dad have a Golden Retriever and a Shih Tzu. Then my sister and her family have 3 rescued Chihuahua mixes and so the only time we have 6 is when they come to visit a few times a year. Then it's a REALLY full house, but all the dogs get along great (well, the Shih Tzu, Scout, can be pretty b*tchy to Zooey sometimes...).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have four and work from home. It's all about a routine. I've got the routine down like clockwork. The fluffs know what to expect every morning, afternoon and evening. That's just how I am with everything . I love having 4, wouldn't change a thing.


That's not fair. We all know darn well that you are imbued with super powers. No mortal should compare herself to you....or listen to your advice. :w00t::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley:I know it won't matter what we say. You are going to go for it


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> That's not fair. We all know darn well that you are imbued with super powers. No mortal should compare herself to you....or listen to your advice. :w00t::wub:


 This is true!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two so I guess I'm not too much help. But I do think two is double the work so I would think three is triple lol. That said I wouldn't change a thing! Love both my girls two pieces. The biggest thing for me now is planning vacations because it's harder to leave two dogs under the care of another person and flights are also hard with two. But we have managed.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My two are both VERY demanding! Now that may be my fault, but they still have me in training! Riley has to eat 4 small meals a day because of his MVD so Sissy follows suit. And believe me, she lets me know when it's time for a meal! So if your two are easy going... Looking at puppy pictures is dangerous. Just take your time making a big decision like this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> That's not fair. We all know darn well that you are imbued with super powers. No mortal should compare herself to you....or listen to your advice. :w00t::wub:




:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I take it you want us to say...."GO FOR IT!"

OK, I have 6 dogs. It gets harder to train them when you have a Pack, but three....HUH! ....a piece of cake!!! 

Think about it, you can take one out with you and the other one will always have someone home to hang out with. :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I take it you want us to say...."GO FOR IT!"
> 
> OK, I have 6 dogs. It gets harder to train them when you have a Pack, but three....HUH! ....a piece of cake!!!
> 
> Think about it, you can take one out with you and the other one will always have someone home to hang out with. :thumbsup:


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it all depends on the personalities of the dogs and how they get along. Some are easy, some are more "challenging!"

I always had two dogs at a time, and when we added the third it did sort of feel that they were more of their own "pack" and less focused on me. Which is okay, because I work full time and want them to be happy together, but it is just different.

I also sometimes feel that it is hard to give each one lots of attention, but I have more than three!

It is a big decision!


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Like others have said... whats one more?? I have three, but only 2 girls. in the beginning my oldest girl did not like the baby (girl) .. now they are the bestest of friends. The baby is the only one with a long coat (or trying to get a long coat). Biggest thing for us.. bed space.. Cant seem to get enough. They take over the whole bed or Id get another. Oh and Vet bills they all need annual once a year at the same time. Otherwise.. whats one more baby.. More to love. Good luck.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Lynda... You have the sweetest babies... I LOVE looking at that picture!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> :HistericalSmiley:I know it won't matter what we say. You are going to go for it


Lol...you know me all to well  seriously...I am having a hard time deciding what's right and need to let the breeder know by tomorrow :confused1:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> My two are both VERY demanding! Now that may be my fault, but they still have me in training! Riley has to eat 4 small meals a day because of his MVD so Sissy follows suit. And believe me, she lets me know when it's time for a meal! So if your two are easy going... Looking at puppy pictures is dangerous. Just take your time making a big decision like this.


Sherry...I think that's my problem. They have me trained so well I have no time for myself. I will walk them and no sooner are we home, Lacie is ringing the bell to go out but for a walk again. Suki stares at me with her chubby little face and big eyes like play with me and I drop everything to play once again.
I can't imagine having three acting like this :blink:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I take it you want us to say...."GO FOR IT!"
> 
> OK, I have 6 dogs. It gets harder to train them when you have a Pack, but three....HUH! ....a piece of cake!!!
> 
> Think about it, you can take one out with you and the other one will always have someone home to hang out with. :thumbsup:


Yes, I thought of that. Taking one along would be great and leaving two at home means I wouldn't feel bad...maybe it's that puppy stage I'm worried about as well as how they all get along. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I think it all depends on the personalities of the dogs and how they get along. Some are easy, some are more "challenging!"
> 
> I always had two dogs at a time, and when we added the third it did sort of feel that they were more of their own "pack" and less focused on me. Which is okay, because I work full time and want them to be happy together, but it is just different.
> 
> ...


Less focused on me isn't a bad thing :blush: dividing the attention so they all feel equally loved I worry about. Suki wouldn't notice...she's in her own world but Lacie is my sensitive one.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I worried about that too but it works out and they all seem to get all the attention they need and I get most of the stuff done - I could do more but I'd rather play with them! They do have their own pack rules - if the girls are on my lap and Lou wants up, they move for him. They know he was here first and it's not something I did, at least I didn't know that I did. The girls can fit on my lap together and they are fine with that. Usually though, Nola is on my lap, Lou next to me and Dallas on the back of the couch with her head on my shoulder.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your thoughts on this. I think what's best for me is to stay away from looking at cute babies on line and wait awhile longer. I have my hands full with my little terror (Suki) and still running to the vets with Lacies IBD. Next summer is being more realistic...hopefully I can hold out.
Again...appreciate all your thoughts


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Joanne, that is probably wise. I know the tug though, i always say I want one and DH says no, no, no.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I TOTALLY understand too...I keep looking and thinking, yikes! I've had mostly one dog, focused totally on me (so nice), no issues. Then came the 2nd when she was 10 yrs old, no problem, two hands, 2 dogs, one lap that fit both. Then we had Chewie (our grand dog) for a couple years. Yes, 3 was an *entirely *new dynamic plus not enough lap, hands, etc., especially with traveling....BUT, I would love another malt someday  I know, no help at all


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I miss having three.................well I especially miss my Babinka. Three is nice to have...............in fact its fabulous <3


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I miss having three.................well I especially miss my Babinka. Three is nice to have...............in fact its fabulous <3


Janene...don't confuse me, lol! I have to convince myself to wait a little while longer and now is not the time...your not helping


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

sorry Lol!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The only thing that is holding me back is DH. I want a little girl and I want her yesterday... a part of me does wonder how it would effect my relationship with Tucker-he doesn't share his Mama with anyone  but oh..... I so want a little girl some day


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> The only thing that is holding me back is DH. I want a little girl and I want her yesterday... a part of me does wonder how it would effect my relationship with Tucker-he doesn't share his Mama with anyone  but oh..... I so want a little girl some day


Shelly...you get that little girl and I will live through you  I have a feeling having 3 will be a lot more work than I anticipate. I forgot how much work and energy a puppy can be...Suki is a train wreck waiting to happen 24/7.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> The only thing that is holding me back is DH. I want a little girl and I want her yesterday... a part of me does wonder how it would effect my relationship with Tucker-he doesn't share his Mama with anyone  but oh..... I so want a little girl some day


Shelly,

You sound just like me before having Elena. Adding her to the family was the best thing we could have done and today we are celebrating 6 months with her. I love to see how they interact, how they have their own thing going on and what works for us is to give them undivided attention without tripping on who is getting more 101 time. I tell each of them every day that they are my favorite big boy, my favorite baby boy and my favorite girl in the world. I believe their relationship toward us depend more on us, I don't make a big deal and don't let them do it as well. 

It is more work with three specially going on a walk or to a park, thank goodness for dog stroller otherwise I don't even know how would it be. I can't walk the 3 together, it just doesn't work cause the boys walk a lot and on a fast pace and Elena walks just a few blocks. There is no quick brushing and grooming anymore as well but it all worth it. My husband helps a lot too, that for sure is a big factor for us to have three. 

I love how I can take one out with me and don't feel bad knowing the other two have each other (even tho all they do is sleep when I'm out) and how there is always two up to something - run, play, jump around. 

Here they are sitting pretty while they were waiting for Joanne to come over with Mateo & Mia.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

If my hubby was more involved I would totally consider a third! But, sadly, I have to do all the work, so two it is! He is VERY good about letting me visit my maltese Peeps though. We just had an awesome visit with Terre & Denne in New Mexico


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Shelly,
> 
> You sound just like me before having Elena. Adding her to the family was the best thing we could have done and today we are celebrating 6 months with her. I love to see how they interact, how they have their own thing going on and what works for us is to give them undivided attention without tripping on who is getting more 101 time. I tell each of them every day that they are my favorite big boy, my favorite baby boy and my favorite girl in the world. I believe their relationship toward us depend more on us, I don't make a big deal and don't let them do it as well.
> 
> ...


 
:wub::wub:
He has me on a 5 year hold right now! So, that would make Tucker 7 and Rocky 8..... but 5 years is a long time to deal with me talking about how I want a little girl so  we'll see how it goes!


----------

